# SuperMoquette en rut...



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci bcq sa me rassure car une fois que j'ai mon ibook je veux qu'il reste tout beau pour qu'il fasse bonne impression quant on sortira ensemble comme sa je pourrai peut etre essayer de faire changer des pcistes en maciste!  et si il est tout rayer sa fera pas bonne impression surtout que je suis du genre concencieuse


un resto, ça te tente ?


----------



## elodie77 (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est le faite que je sorte avec mon ibook qui te faits pitier de moi?

je vais aller me cacher:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le faite que je sorte avec mon ibook qui te faits pitier de moi?
> 
> je vais aller me cacher:rose:


non juste que je suis ***** donc j'esaie de draguer  :love:


----------



## elodie77 (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est charmant 

mais je suis trop jeune desoler


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est charmant
> 
> mais je suis trop jeune desoler


 :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Décembre 2004)

complètement hs, mais heu... tu sais pas me dire supermoquette où ta trouvé la photo de ton avatar stp? parce qu'elle est incroyable  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est charmant
> 
> mais je suis trop jeune desoler



19 ans, c'est pas trop jeune... :love:


----------



## duracel (25 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 19 ans, c'est pas trop jeune... :love:



Pour moi, en tout cas c'est très bien.


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 19 ans, c'est pas trop jeune... :love:


 Pour moi aussi  j'ai le même age


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

héhéhéhé qui a splitté le thread ou j'avais posté ça, que je le boule ?  :love:

ps: faudrait changer le titre du thread maintenant que j'apparais en premier auteur, genre "je suis en rut" nan ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhé qui a splitté le thread ou j'avais posté ça, que je le boule ?  :love:
> 
> ps: faudrait changer le titre du thread maintenant que j'apparais en premier auteur, genre "je suis en rut" nan ?


 Bonne idée


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi aussi  j'ai le même age



Justement, t'es bien trop jeune pour une nana de 19 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Justement, t'es bien trop jeune pour une nana de 19 ans...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Justement, t'es bien trop jeune pour une nana de 19 ans...


 Tu me conseilles quel age alors ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me conseilles quel age alors ?




Pout toi je sais pas mais pour une minette de 19 ans faut bien compter dans les 38 ans comme mec    :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pout toi je sais pas mais pour une minette de 19 ans faut bien compter dans les 38 ans comme mec    :love:


 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pout toi je sais pas mais pour une minette de 19 ans faut bien compter dans les 38 ans comme mec    :love:


je vais vite modifier mon profil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais vite modifier mon profil



Rhôôôô pinaise... J'ai même pas à modifier le mien :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me conseilles quel age alors ?



15 16 ans...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôô pinaise... J'ai même pas à modifier le mien :love:




Pour un corse faut bien rajouter 10 ans (a la louche)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour un corse faut bien rajouter 10 ans (a la louche)




Aaaaah ; mais s'il faut, je peux parraître bien plus vieux, un peu de make up.... (va voir la photo de description dans mon profil public)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah ; mais s'il faut, je peux parraître bien plus vieux, un peu de make up.... (va voir la photo de description dans mon profil public)



Quelle horreur!   :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur!   :affraid:  :affraid:



Ben, oui... Dans le genre moisi.....


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 15 16 ans...


 Hum... ça pu les 15 16 ans !!!


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui... Dans le genre moisi.....


 wouahhhhoooouuuu une face tout abîmée...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hum... ça pu les 15 16 ans !!!


prends-en une prop'


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hum... ça pu les 15 16 ans !!!



y a le 5 contre un si non... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> wouahhhhoooouuuu une face tout abîmée...



Des séquelles de varicelle gratée à la brosse à bougies...   
Toi, par contre, félicitations pour la qualité et la fraîcheur de ta peau (Buffalo Bill)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prends-en une prop'


 ça n'existe pas à cet age là...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y a le 5 contre un si non... :rateau:


 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça n'existe pas à cet age là...


Oh si


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Des séquelles de varicelle gratée à la brosse à bougies...
> Toi, par contre, félicitations pour la qualité et la fraîcheur de ta peau (Buffalo Bill)


  merci


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh si



 t'es là toi


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh si


 apparemment tu en connais ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hum... ça pu les 15 16 ans !!!



Ce n'est pas bien gentil ni flateur pour la gent féminine tout ça... Il faut profondément respecter ce que l'on convoite ardemment, jeune homme


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas bien gentil ni flateur pour la gent féminine tout ça... Il faut respecter ce que l'on convoite, jeune homme


 je respect  même si j'ai fait un petit écart, ce n'est pas fait pour être méchant


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas bien gentil ni flateur pour la gent féminine tout ça... Il faut profondément respecter ce que l'on convoite ardemment, jeune homme



Oui et surtout ardemment


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pout toi je sais pas mais pour une minette de 19 ans faut bien compter dans les 38 ans comme mec    :love:


38 ans 
desoler mais je ne prends pas 

 max 27/28 ans :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> 38 ans
> desoler mais je ne prends pas
> 
> max 27/28 ans :love:



tu as bien raison, ma petite Elodie. Tu as bien mieux à faire que de gâcher ta jeunesse avec des vieux névrosés qui pourraient être ton père, pour certains... Ah quand je pense que j'ai laissé mon service trois pièces sur une mine au Vietnam...


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien raison, ma petite Elodie. Tu as bien mieux à faire que de gâcher ta jeunesse avec des vieux névrosés qui pourraient être ton père, pour certains...


vieux nevrosé je sais pas (mes parents ne sont pas nevrosé je crois:mouais: ) mais en ce qui concerne l'age ma mere ayant 39ans et mon pere 41, cela me ferait bizzare de sortir avec un mec de cet age 




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand je pense que j'ai laissé mon service trois pièces sur une mine au Vietnam...


 :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> vieux nevrosé je sais pas (mes parents ne sont pas nevrosé je crois:mouais: ) mais en ce qui concerne l'age ma mere ayant 39ans et mon pere 41



Mais je ne pense pas que Mr votre père passe une partie de ses journées à draguer la fraîche jouvencelle sur des forums...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

oui mais au moins c'est légal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui mais au moins c'est légal


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne pense pas que Mr votre père passe une partie de ses journées à draguer la fraîche jouvencelle sur des forums...


eu..... 
mes parents étant divorcé et ne vivant pas avec mon pere


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> eu.....
> mes parents étant divorcé et ne vivant pas avec mon pere



Rentre a la maison tout de suite!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rentre a la maison tout de suite!


oui mais à laquelle ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

bonjours, je me présente - je suis nouveau sur ce forum. alors voilà, supermoquette, 27/28 ans.


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est charmant
> 
> mais je suis trop jeune desoler


 C'est sur, la moustache de supermoquette ça fait toujours peur la première fois...
 Attends de voir son torse 

 @+
 iota


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est sur, la moustache de supermoquette ça fait toujours peur la première fois...
> Attends de voir son torse
> ...


sa tombe mal pour supermoquette je n'aime pas les hommes avec des moustaches et encore moins si son torse est pareil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonjours, je me présente - je suis nouveau sur ce forum. alors voilà, supermoquette, 27/28 ans.



Rôôôôaaaaaa... Le chacal vorace! J'y crois pas...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

note: acheter rasoirs


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> sa tombe mal pour supermoquette je n'aime pas les hommes avec des moustaches et encore moins si son torse est pareil


 Y'a un homme, derriere la moustache, à qui tu viens de briser le coeur 

  @+
  iota


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonjours, je me présente - je suis nouveau sur ce forum. alors voilà, supermoquette, 27/28 ans.


desoler , sa ne prend pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note: acheter rasoirs


 
 note pour supermoquette: passer chez le dermato pour une mega epilation au laser plutot 


 iota: lol 


 elodie: cours !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un resto, ça te tente ?



Moquette soit plus doux et plus gentil avec la demoiselle, rajoute une jolis signature et un belle avatar et le tour est jouer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

c'est deja grille je crois avec ple titre de son topic tres raelien


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> desoler , sa ne prend pas



essayons : Jeune Homme de 23 ans propre sur lui, mesurant 1m73 avec les yeux bleu claire et cheveux châtain foncé recherche une fleur  a aimer :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Moquette soit plus doux et plus gentil avec la demoiselle, rajoute une jolis signature et un belle avatar et le tout est jouer :love:


elle est très bien ma signature


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

tien je sais ou habite elodie77 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

pour le jh de 23 ans cherchant fleur a aimer, voici une adresse:


http://www.truffaut.com/magasin/votre_magasin/choix_magasin.asp


 les jardineries Truffaut


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien je sais ou habite elodie77 :love:


J'adore ta méthode discrète


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> pour le jh de 23 ans cherchant fleur a aimer, voici une adresse:
> 
> 
> http://www.truffaut.com/magasin/votre_magasin/choix_magasin.asp
> ...



je fais une descente au Plessi-Bouchard ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta méthode discrète



facile, c'est marqué dans son pseudo :love:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien je sais ou habite elodie77 :love:


oh mais t'as trouvé sa tout seul? comme un grand? 

le 77 c'est vaste tu sais


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> le 77 c'est vaste tu sais


comme le charme de mackie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

loooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> note pour supermoquette: passer chez le dermato pour une mega epilation au laser plutot
> 
> 
> iota: lol
> ...


bonne idée enzo0511 tu as bien noté supermoquette?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> oh mais t'as trouvé sa tout seul? comme un grand?
> 
> le 77 c'est vaste tu sais



j'ai une localisation géographique plus détailler, pour le moment je tombe en bord de marne


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

plus exactement a 17 km par la route


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayons : Jeune Homme de 23 ans propre sur lui, mesurant 1m73 avec les yeux bleu claire et cheveux châtain foncé recherche une fleur a aimer :love:


ha ça sa prends mieux! en plus il a les yeux bleu claire:love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée enzo0511 tu as bien noté supermoquette?


C'est déjà fait


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une localisation géographique plus détailler, pour le moment je tombe en bord de marne


tu confonds pas avec le petit grégory ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ha ça sa prends mieux! en plus il a les yeux bleu claire:love: :love:


Comme moi


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds pas avec le petit grégory ?



n'essaie pas de changer de sujet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie tu leur as dit que tu partais etudier a tadjikistan ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds pas avec le petit grégory ?


 
 ptain, ca devient gore la


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi



copieur


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi


oui mais lui il a pas de moustache:love:  en fin j'espere


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> elodie tu leur as dit que tu partais etudier a tadjikistan ?  :rateau:


le tadjike est comme une seconde langue pour moi


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> elodie tu leur as dit que tu partais etudier a tadjikistan ?  :rateau:


chuuuuuuuut!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds pas avec le petit grégory ?



Le jeune Greg, c'était la Vologne...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

ohhhh

 grioalfnqsdklf, jsfdofjs dsfjsdfkzo ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ptain, ca devient gore la


non, ça commence


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune Greg, c'était la Vologne...


Ben c'est con ça, c'est moins profond


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non, ça commence


Et dans le genre gore, tu as des pointures devant toi, mon biquet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est con ça, c'est moins profond



Comme le dit Benoit ; c'est le lestage qui compte


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> mon biquet


on avait pas en publique


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

[Mode discret]SM tu sens que tu vas conclure là?[/Mode discret]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas en publique



Enzo, tu lesterais à combien?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> [Mode discret]SM tu sens que tu vas conclure là?[/Mode discret]


 
 supermoquette = JCD ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais lui il a pas de moustache:love:  en fin j'espere



rasé de près :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rasé de près :love:



Powered by Wilkinson Xtreme 3 :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette = JCD ?



SM il est encore plus fort que Mr Duss  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Powered by Wilkinson Xtreme 3 :love:



tu t'autocites souvent mackie? Tu dois vraiment te sentir seul  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Enzo, tu lesterais à combien?


la moitié du poids pardi


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rasé de près :love:


ouf


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la moitié du poids pardi



Tu t'es rasé les aisselles aussi?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es rasé les aisselles aussi?


partout ! tu penses ! je suis allé dans un forum technique pour ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> partout ! tu penses ! je suis allé dans un forum technique pour ça !


J'espère que tu as fait gaffe pour le maillot :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

mieux que ca, je preconise le traitement hormonal

 tu n'auras plus un poil, par contre je garantis pas les effets secondaires sur le reste ...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ouf



toujours :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as fait gaffe pour le maillot :affraid:


oui j'ai trouvé une idée originale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Un thread sur les poils, mes seigneurs....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai trouvé une idée originale



raconte


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

c'est la methode american pie 3 the wedding


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> c'est la methode american pie 3 the wedding



   une tarte au poil?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> raconte


non sinon mackie va copier


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non sinon mackie va copier



je suis 100 % original


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Powered by Wilkinson Xtreme 3 :love:




Une lame tout les 6 mois   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi, je finis par m'y perdre... C'est pas des poils de la petite, dont vous parlez depuis une heure, au moins? ... Bande de chacals voraces


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

Avant l'arrivée des 3 lames, Mackie etait obligé de cacher sa barbe dans son blouson pour pas qu'on le confonde avec Ben Laden:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je finis par m'y perdre... C'est pas des poils de la petite, dont vous parlez depuis une heure, au moins? ... Bande de chacals voraces


faut suivre, personne n'a parlé d'xtreme 32


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je finis par m'y perdre... C'est pas des poils de la petite, dont vous parlez depuis une heure, au moins? ... Bande de chacals voraces


la petite!! merci patochman 

en tous cas j'espere moi aussi que c'est pas de mes poils que vous parlez 
mais vous en aurez pas assez pour en faire une tarte!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> la petite!! merci patochman
> 
> en tous cas j'espere moi aussi que c'est pas de mes poils que vous parlez
> mais vous en aurez pas assez pour en faire une tarte!



j'ai pas un gros apétit... 

Une quiche suffira...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant l'arrivée des 3 lames, Mackie etait obligé de cacher sa barbe dans son blouson pour pas qu'on le confonde avec Ben Laden:



jpmiss tu est banni des forums 

et puis cette photo de moi (a droite) est mieux :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> la petite!! merci patochman
> 
> en tous cas j'espere moi aussi que c'est pas de mes poils que vous parlez
> mais vous en aurez pas assez pour en faire une tarte!



elle a de l'humour et de la finesse la petite, elle a tout pour réussir dans le bar :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss tu est banni des forums
> 
> et puis cette photo de moi (a droite) est mieux :love:




J'aime mieux celle là:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss tu est banni des forums
> 
> et puis cette photo de moi (a droite) est mieux :love:


oui elle est mieux:love:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas un gros apétit...
> 
> Une quiche suffira...


une petite quiche alors!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux celle là:



collector, un éthylotest avec résultat vert écarlate :love: (même le fabricant ne l'avais jamais vu  )


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> une petite quiche alors!


un toast stuffit la plupart du temps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas un gros apétit...
> 
> Une quiche suffira...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> collector, un éthylotest avec résultat vert écarlate :love: (même le fabricant ne l'avais jamais vu  )




C'est sur que du vert écarlate c'est pas facile a faire


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un toast stuffit la plupart du temps



C'est meme l'ideal. Apres on apprécie plus, ca devient de la goinfrerie et le lendemain on regrette...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> une petite quiche alors!



Mademoiselle Elodie, permettez moi de vous dire que vous avez du style     :style: et ceci dit sans aucune fayoterie, contrairement à d'autres...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que du vert écarlate c'est pas facile a faire



n'essaies pas de m'amadouer, tu sera banni pour mes 20 000 en même temps que l'on sacrifiera un nioubie a ma gloire (attention pas une fille/femme  ) :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mademoiselle Elodie, permettez moi de vous dire que vous avez du style     :style: et ceci dit sans aucune fayoterie, contrairement à d'autres...



tu a envie d'être le nioubie sacrifier ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'essaies pas de m'amadouer, tu sera banni pour mes 20 000 en même temps que l'on sacrifiera un nioubie a ma gloire (attention pas une fille/femme  ) :love:



Ouf, au moins je ne verais pas ca!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est meme l'ideal. Apres on apprécie plus, ca devient de la goinfrerie et le lendemain on regrette...


en même temps faut pas faire celui qui à un poil dans la main


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a envie d'être le nioubie sacrifier ?


gaffe qu'il s'inscrive pas à l'aes marseille mackie


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en même temps faut pas faire celui qui à un poil dans la main



Ni un cheveu sur la langue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a envie d'être le nioubie sacrifier ?



Même pas peur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gaffe qu'il s'inscrive pas à l'aes marseille mackie



Peux pas ; j'ai cathé, le dimanche


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur



qu'on le fouille avant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

ca sert plus a rien les gars, elodie s'est pendue en voyant les photos  et vos propos lui avaient deja fait ultra peur 

 y aura plus que des mecs sur ce forum a ce rythme la :mouais: et ca va perpetuer la rumeur macusers = gay


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'on le fouille avant



Rôôôôôôôôaaaaah. Pas la peine. je suis un indécrotable pacifiste refoulé


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ca sert plus a rien les gars, elodie s'est pendue en voyant les photos  et vos propos lui avaient deja fait ultra peur
> 
> y aura plus que des mecs sur ce forum a ce rythme la :mouais: et ca va perpetuer la rumeur macusers = gay


il est jaloux  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ca sert plus a rien les gars, elodie s'est pendue en voyant les photos  et vos propos lui avaient deja fait ultra peur
> 
> y aura plus que des mecs sur ce forum a ce rythme la :mouais: et ca va perpetuer la rumeur macusers = gay




C'est bon: je switch sur PC!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> et ca va perpetuer la rumeur macusers = gay



jaloux  mais tu parle pour toi la je suppose ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon: je switch sur PC!


achete celui d'élodie


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> macusers = gay


oh non ça sa me fait peur


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> achete celui d'élodie


c vrai vous voulez ma daube?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> oh non ça sa me fait peur



mais non, tu ne va te retrouver au milieu d'un bar gay, c'est un grand melting pot ici


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> achete celui d'élodie




Faudrait convenir d'un RDV pour que j'examine la bete...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c vrai vous voulez ma daube?



ne prend jamais au premier degré tout ce que peu dire supermoquette


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> la petite!! merci patochman
> 
> en tous cas j'espere moi aussi que c'est pas de mes poils que vous parlez
> mais vous en aurez pas assez pour en faire une tarte!



Il y en a toujours assez pour faire une tarte aux poils...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a toujours assez pour faire une tarte aux poils...


t'arrive trop tard y a plus d'place


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne prend jamais au premier degré tout ce que peu dire supermoquette


ok je prends note


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a toujours assez pour faire une tarte aux poils...



fabien, ne va pas la choquer comme ça voyons !!!!


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait convenir d'un RDV pour que j'examine la bete...


je suis pas sur que sa vaille la peine de se deplacer


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ok je prends note



un manuel de survie dans le bar peu t'intéresser je pense


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas sur que sa vaille la peine de se deplacer



Ne soit pas si modeste


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a toujours assez pour faire une tarte aux poils...


que sous-entand tu par là?:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un manuel de survie dans le bar peu t'intéresser je pense


je crois qu'elle se débrouille très bien là


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ne soit pas si modeste



et qu'en pense ton compagnon ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fabien, ne va pas la choquer comme ça voyons !!!!


Mais pourquoi les choses agréables seraient-elles choquantes? :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'elle se débrouille très bien là



bientôt elle s'attaquera a SonnyBoy :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les choses agréables seraient-elles choquantes? :love:



tu est vraiment en manque toi


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les choses agréables seraient-elles choquantes? :love:


tu parles du fouet ou de la cravache ?


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'elle se débrouille très bien là


merci mais peut etre devrais je y jeter un oeill quand meme


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> que sous-entand tu par là?:hein:



PAr là, je ne sous entend pas grand chose, mais si tu veux bien t'approcher, je vais écouter


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est vraiment en manque toi


avec ta signature c'est mignon


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et qu'en pense ton compagnon ?



Celui là?





Je l'ai viré, il m'emmerdait avec ses conseils a 2 balles a tout bout de champs


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> PAr là, je ne sous entend pas grand chose, mais si tu veux bien t'approcher, je vais écouter




Wouah l'autre hé l'incruste!   
On l'a vue avant toi! Dégage!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec ta signature c'est mignon



tu veux être banni  toi aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah l'autre hé l'incruste!
> On l'a vue avant toi! Dégage!



Laissons la demoiselle faire son choix 

Et puis j'ai déjà provoqué Mackie en duel, je ne suis plus à un près...


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celui là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hé il est venu me voir après mais il est pas resté longtemps non plus! 
le pauvre!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux être banni  toi aussi ?


gratos ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laissons la demoiselle faire son choix


quelle drôle d'idée !


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laissons la demoiselle faire son choix
> 
> Et puis j'ai déjà provoqué Mackie en duel, je ne suis plus à un près...


c'est vrai j'ai le droit de choisir? on me donne l'autorisation?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> on me donne l'autorisation?


houla c'est pas le forum macosx ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai j'ai le droit de choisir? on me donne l'autorisation?



Tu as tous les droits


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous les droits




Nan faut etre admin pour avoir tous les droits. Et là... ca va donner une érection a Mackie...


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous les droits


merci a toi ôh fabienr


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tous les droits


 en qq heures, elodie est devenue la maitresse des lieux... 

 c'est fou non ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> merci a toi ôh fabienr



L'ecoute pas c'est rien qu'un fayot!   

En plus il a un Dell sous XP!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan faut etre admin pour avoir tous les droits. Et là... ca va donner une érection a Mackie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> merci a toi ôh fabienr


:love:  :love:  :love:  le "ô" est-il vraiment utile? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> en qq heures, elodie est devenue la maitresse des lieux...
> 
> c'est fou non ?




Avec un peu de bonne volonté elle pourrait aussi devenir la maitresse d'un dieu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de bonne volonté elle pourrait aussi devenir la maitresse d'un dieu...



Non, je te remercie, mais appelle moi simplement FabienR


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laissons la demoiselle faire son choix
> 
> Et puis j'ai déjà provoqué Mackie en duel, je ne suis plus à un près...



la police ne veut plus nous voir


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gratos ?



quand même pas


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai j'ai le droit de choisir? on me donne l'autorisation?



les filles ont tous les droits dans le bar :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de bonne volonté elle pourrait aussi devenir la maitresse d'un dieu...



tu n'est pas encore partie toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas encore partie toi ?



Nan


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> en qq heures, elodie est devenue la maitresse des lieux...
> 
> c'est fou non ?


le pouvoir des femmes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les filles ont tous les droits dans le bar :love:


normal tu n'y es pas modo


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> le pouvoir des femmes


alors, tu svitches ? 
 :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> le pouvoir des femmes




arggggggggg :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arggggggggg :love: :love:


un seau de sable absorbant pour la 4, un


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors, tu svitches ?
> :love:


svitches?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

regardez la BA de Closer (natalie portman) ca va vous calmer 

 avec le temps, nathalie devient de plus en plus belle je trouve


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arggggggggg :love: :love:




Qu'est ce que je disais a propos des admins...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> regardez la BA de Closer (natalie portman) ca va vous calmer


ah mais justement, on est normal là


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> regardez la BA de Closer (natalie portman) ca va vous calmer
> 
> avec le temps, nathalie devient de plus en plus belle je trouve



tu veux vraiment voir ce que c'est quand on est énervés?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais justement, on est normal là



j'ai meme un leger coup de pompe là...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> svitches?



normal, il a manger beaucoup de curie :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment voir ce que c'est quand on est énervés?


Lorna ? on t'appelle ?


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal, il a manger beaucoup de curie :love:


ok je comprends tous maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme un leger coup de pompe là...  :rateau:


le père-noël ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ? on t'appelle ?




Moi je veux eva! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment voir ce que c'est quand on est énervés?


 
 qui a dit enerves ?

 sur excites plutot


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais justement, on est normal là



imagine alors quand certain on un peu bu


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux eva! :love:



tu aime les travestis ??


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aime les travestis ??


tu fais peter tes 20'000 au lieu de dire des conneries ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais peter tes 20'000 au lieu de dire des conneries ?



apprend a être patient  c'est comme ça que l'on gagne le coeur des femmes :love:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> apprend a être patient  c'est comme ça que l'on gagne le coeur des femmes :love:


ecoute la sagesse de mac :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ecoute la sagesse de mac :love:



appel moi Mackie :love:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> appel moi Mackie :love:


bien je reformule: ecoute la sagesse de Mackie  :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> bien je reformule: ecoute la sagesse de Mackie  :love:



c'est un bon début :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> mac


juste mythique le lapsus


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> juste mythique le lapsus


tu as vu un peu


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> juste mythique le lapsus



un lapsus est toujours révélateur d'une pensé  :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

il va juste falloir qu'elle est un compte AIM Élodie


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il va juste falloir qu'elle est un compte AIM Élodie


Elodie vas y reflechir


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> Elodie vas y reflechir



et en plus ça marchera directement sur l'iBook avec iChat :love:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

AIM marche mieux sur les macs que MSN?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> AIM marche mieux sur les macs que MSN?



disons le client MSN mac est assez décrier


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disons le client MSN mac est assez décrier


elodie a reflechie elle est en train de telecharger AIM je l'utiliserais prochenaiment


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> elodie a reflechie elle est en train de telecharger AIM je l'utiliserais prochenaiment



n'oublie pas de cliquer le bonhomme jaune en dessous de mon avatar


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas de cliquer le bonhomme jaune en dessous de mon avatar


heuresement que tu m'y fait penser car avec mes 85messages d'experiences j'aurai pu oublier!


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> heuresement que tu m'y fait penser car avec mes 85messages d'experiences j'aurai pu oublier!



tu va aller très loin sur le bar toi  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va aller très loin sur le bar toi  :love:




Y a pas un modo pour changer le titre de ce topic?


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un modo pour changer le titre de ce topic?


 Tu veux que j'élargisse à _davantage_ de mecs en rut ? 
 La prochaine fois, j'exige la carte d'ID, on sait jamais :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va aller très loin sur le bar toi  :love:



Le tout c'est de savoir comment tu vas y aller...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'élargisse à _davantage_ de mecs en rut ?
> La prochaine fois, j'exige la carte d'ID, on sait jamais :bebe:




Nan je verais bien "Mackie embale"   :rateau:   




Wouah je crois bien que c'est la premiere fois qu'un admin répond a un de mes posts!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le tout c'est de savoir comment tu vas y aller...



en 13 minutes selon mappy


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan je verais bien "Mackie embale"   :rateau:



faut pas rester la monsieur


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah je crois bien que c'est la premiere fois qu'un admin répond a un de mes posts!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Toi aussi, tu me parais bien chaud ce soir   :style:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en 13 minutes selon mappy




En trotinette?

 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu me parais bien chaud ce soir   :style:




Grand fou!  :love:    :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En trotinette?
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:



Non, nue sur un cheval noir :love:


----------



## benjamin (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grand fou!  :love:    :style:


 Me tente pas ; tu risques de te retrouver dans les tréfonds d'un forum privé mal éclairé. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En trotinette?
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:



mais non 

Prendre à gauche la Rue du Maréchal Murat [340m]
Prendre à gauche la Rue Robespierre [34m]
Continuer sur [140m]
Continuer sur la Rue de l'Est (D361) [450m]
en direction de .....

coupure du co-pilote


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Me tente pas ; tu risques de te retrouver dans les tréfonds d'un forum privé mal éclairé. :rateau:



ne commet pas cette folie :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Me tente pas ; tu risques de te retrouver dans les tréfonds d'un forum privé mal éclairé. :rateau:




Euh... bon ben c'est pas tout ca mais j'ai pas encore fini de traduire Guerre et Paix en Mandarin moi... et c'est pour demain

J'vous laisse   


   

PS: au fait ca vaut combien un coup de boule d'Admin?   
Euh en fait nan j'ai rien dit...  :rateau:


----------



## VKTH (26 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors, t'as fini par conclure ton rut ?


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, nue sur un cheval noir :love:


ou un cheval blanc


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ou un cheval blanc



Moi, je trouve que la couleur de la peau ressort mieux sur le noir, mais bon...


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve que la couleur de la peau ressort mieux sur le noir, mais bon...


allons y pour le noir alors


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

nickel reste plus qu'à être nue maintenant


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nickel reste plus qu'à être nue maintenant


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nickel reste plus qu'à être nue maintenant


t'as un cheval noir a me preter supermoquette?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> t'as un cheval noir a me preter supermoquette?



Ouais


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

nhan j'aime pas du tout les frisons!  trouve moi en un autre


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> nhan j'aime pas du tout les frisons!  trouve moi en un autre



Et les boules rouges, tu aimes ? 
J'espère.     (paf !)


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve que la couleur de la peau ressort mieux sur le noir, mais bon...



donc tu n'a pas trouvé de café ouvert ?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et les boules rouges, tu aimes ?
> J'espère.     (paf !)



il parle de point disco


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

ça :







ou plus goutu


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime bien les deux


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je prend le 2 em, au moins c'est comestible :love:


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je prend le 2 em, au moins c'est comestible :love:


le premier aussi


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> le premier aussi



le premier fait ... plastique


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et les boules rouges, tu aimes ?
> J'espère.     (paf !)



 :love: 

J'adore quand tu parles comme ca mon Polo !


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le premier fait ... plastique


pense surtout a enlever les poils


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> pense surtout a enlever les poils


ah ah on y revient


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu n'a pas trouvé de café ouvert ?



Pas eu besoin. Annulé...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> pense surtout a enlever les poils




[mode vieux forumeur]oh des poils ![/mode vieux forumeur]


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> J'adore quand tu parles comme ca mon Polo !



héhé.  

De toute manière elle a eu droit à son premier coup de boule rouge. Ca fait souvent mal ma première fois, après, ça passe...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé.
> 
> De toute manière elle a eu droit à son premier coup de boule rouge. Ca fait souvent mal ma première fois, après, sa passe...



méchant polo !  :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2004)

Hé bé ! Je pensai pas faire un fil à succés rien qu'en lui donnant un titre affriolant ! 

Mais, revenons sérieux : Bon Elodie, 25 ans 1,73m brun yeux gris-vert sans moustache ni barbe ça te va ?


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé ! Je pensai pas faire un fil à succés rien qu'en lui donnant un titre affriolant !
> 
> Mais, revenons sérieux : Bon Elodie, 25 ans 1,73m brun yeux gris-vert sans moustache ni barbe ça te va ?



il te manque les yeux bleu


----------



## elodie77 (28 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé ! Je pensai pas faire un fil à succés rien qu'en lui donnant un titre affriolant !
> 
> Mais, revenons sérieux : Bon Elodie, 25 ans 1,73m brun yeux gris-vert sans moustache ni barbe ça te va ?


sans moustache:love: , ni barbe:love: :love: 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il te manque les yeux bleu


je suis desolée Mackie j'aime bien tes yeux bleux mais les gris vert de nicogala peuvent etre pas mal aussi


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> sans moustache:love: , ni barbe:love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> je suis desolée Mackie j'aime bien tes yeux bleux mais les gris vert de nicogala peuvent etre pas mal aussi



ça tombe bien, je vais le voir bientôt  , il doit me rester des bottes en bétons


----------



## elodie77 (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, je vais le voir bientôt  , il doit me rester des bottes en bétons


c'est pas cool ça, faut accepter la concurence Mackie!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

alors ça emballe ? mackie a perdu ?


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors ça emballe ? mackie a perdu ?



perdu moi ? jamais


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas cool ça, faut accepter la concurence Mackie!


et c'est une fille qu dit ça !


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas cool ça, faut accepter la concurence Mackie!



la concurrence va finir dans une calanque


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est une fille qu dit ça !



que veux tu dire pas la ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu dire pas la ?


tu le sauras à la leçon 8 de l'Amok


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu le sauras à la leçon 8 de l'Amok



j'en suis a la 14


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a la 14


oui j'ai assisté a ta révision !


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai assisté a ta révision !



mon nom indien c'est langue agile  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon nom indien c'est langue agile  :love:


langue de vache tout à l'heure


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> langue de vache tout à l'heure



arrête de faire ta langue de pu..e


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la concurrence va finir dans une calanque


 On va dire que connaissant les lieux je risque d'avoir un certain avantage... je te mènerais voir le coucher de soleil aux Goudes  *


Mon oeil a t'il ses chances ? (l'autre lui ressemble comme un frêre  )

M'enfin, se baser sur le physique...c'est qd même pas l'essentiel hein...


_(* de l'expression en Marseillais : "aller se jetter aux Goudes" ... sorte de falaise au sud de Marseille  )_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

nicogala 10 - mackie 0


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que connaissant les lieux je risque d'avoir un certain avantage... je te mènerais voir le coucher de soleil aux Goudes  *
> 
> 
> Mon oeil a t'il ses chances ? (l'autre lui ressemble comme un frêre  )
> ...



un pote corse ma filer du plastique et un lance roquette


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nicogala 10 - mackie 0



j'ai aussi des bottes en béton pour le lac léman


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un pote corse ma filer du plastique et un lance roquette


 Les deux vont pas bien ensemble...allez, pose-ça tu vas te faire mal !


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Les deux vont pas bien ensemble...allez, pose-ça tu vas te faire mal !



aucun risque, je suis un membre du M4K


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2004)

Aucun risque alors!  d'autant qu'avec un lance-roquettes en plastique tu fais peur qu'aux roquets 

-Ah je rajoute à mes qualités : ne fais pas partie d'un clan de gamers


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Mais vous n'avez pas bientôt fini de casser le plan de Supermoquette?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Aucun risque alors!  d'autant qu'avec un lance-roquettes en plastique tu fais peur qu'aux roquets
> 
> -Ah je rajoute à mes qualités : ne fais pas partie d'un clan de gamers



tu connais pas les sims ?  tu connais pas halo ? : D :love:


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

Nan les Sims c'est comme le loft, un connerie... mais par contre j'avais Sim-City en n&b sur le SE...  
Je préfère communiquer avec les autres plutôt que m'enfermer dans un jeu... je dois sembler bizarre... 
Je me contente de folles parties de 15-20mn de iTetris, TuXRacer, Argonaut et Okugai ...que de libre ou du free


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous n'avez pas bientôt fini de casser le plan de Supermoquette?


moi ? je drague golf !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je drague golf !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je drague golf !



C'est vrai qu'entre poilus, vous allez vous entendre!


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je drague golf !



    ça ne m'étonne pas


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> -Ah je rajoute à mes qualités : ne fais pas partie d'un clan de gamers


Mackie vient de gagner 10points!!  :love: 

donc on reprends: Mackie 10_Nicogala 10


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 Elodie77, je t'invite à consulter cette page pour en savoir plus sur Mackie.

 J'espère que cela t'aidra dans ton difficile choix 

 @+
 iota


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

le plus difficile, c'est le choix ou après le choix ?


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le plus difficile, c'est le choix ou après le choix ?


 Un choix n'est jamais sans conséquence... (terribles parfois, c'est vrai...) 

  @+
  iota


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Elodie77, je t'invite à consulter cette page pour en savoir plus sur Mackie.
> 
> ...


merci iota


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ? je drague golf !




des photos :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Relativisons toutefois ce fil : un Supermoquette en rut équivaut a un Amok au repos.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Relativisons toutefois ce fil : un Supermoquette en rut équivaut a un Amok au repos.


A ton âge il vaut mieux être au repos


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A ton âge il vaut mieux être au repos



Bien essayé, mais tu ne seras pas banni !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien essayé, mais tu ne seras pas banni !


et fuck !    il est ou KIDJOOBIBOY que je prenne des cours ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Décembre 2004)

Je savais pas que tu avais fait ce clip !!! :love:


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vient de gagner 10points!!  :love:
> 
> donc on reprends: Mackie 10_Nicogala 10


 ...mais je peux sans pblm me remettre par amour à Wolfenstein, Doom et autres NOLF


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je peux sans pblm me remettre par amour à Wolfenstein, Doom et autres NOLF




c'est vieux ça


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

c'est un peu le BattleFront des forums arstechnica ici


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu le BattleFront des forums arstechnica ici



bon c'est pas le tout...   on fait quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est pas le tout...   on fait quoi ?


chut


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est pas le tout...   on fait quoi ?



J'ai encore une idée...


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vieux ça


 Et alors ? Je recherche pas la nouveauté pour la nouveauté moi... je recherche avant tout quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment et pour lequel j'ai un intérêt sincère...
Pas superficiel moi...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> je recherche avant tout quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment et pour lequel j'ai un intérêt sincère...


élodie77 ?


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Je recherche pas la nouveauté pour la nouveauté moi... je recherche avant tout quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment et pour lequel j'ai un intérêt sincère...
> Pas superficiel moi...


Nicogala 15_ Mackie 10


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Je recherche pas la nouveauté pour la nouveauté moi... je recherche avant tout quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment et pour lequel j'ai un intérêt sincère...


 Je présumé que tu parle des filles la et non des jeux vidéo...

 Ah quoi ? non ? ah... désolé... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> Nicogala 15_ Mackie 10


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Je recherche pas la nouveauté pour la nouveauté moi... je recherche avant tout quelque chose qui me plaise vraiment et pour lequel j'ai un intérêt sincère...
> Pas superficiel moi...




et ma signature elle est superficiel ?  a oui j'habite a 15 km de chez Élodie  :love:


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ma signature elle est superficiel ?  a oui j'habite a 15 km de chez Élodie  :love:


:mouais:


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Macindie : -10 points... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Macindie : -10 points...
> 
> @+
> iota


nhan nhan, pas -10, juste -5 pour l'instant


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Un doute m'assaille soudain en la voyant faire les comptes. Elodie ne serait-elle pas simplement une allumeuse? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un doute m'assaille soudain en la voyant faire les comptes. Elodie ne serait-elle pas simplement une allumeuse? :mouais:



la tu prend un risque


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la tu prend un risque


nan, il mouille tellement qu'il peut pas brûler


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> oui j'habite a 15 km de chez Élodie


Moi j'habite au bord de la mer et je peux offrir une ouverture sur une autre culture


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

ouverture ? ouais chacun appelle ça comme il veut


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'habite au bord de la mer et je peux offrir une ouverture sur une autre culture




c'est pas un forum technique ici  faut pas rester la monsieur


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un forum technique ici  faut pas rester la monsieur



ah bon   ??  et c'est quoi ???


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un forum tech*nique* ici  faut pas rester la monsieur


Oui c'est vrai, y'en a qui veulent juste niquer ici...  

 @+
 iota


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, y'en a qui veulent juste niquer ici...
> 
> @+
> iota




supermoquette est démasqué :love:


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon   ??  et c'est quoi ???


 Bah oui quoi ! Moi qui me décarcasse pour enseigner les rudiments de"l'emballe" à Mackie... quelle ingratitude !


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui quoi ! Moi qui me décarcasse pour enseigner les rudiments de"l'emballe" à Mackie... quelle ingratitude !



ben j'ai rien dit j'essaye de faire de même


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

bientot le premier janvier et ses bonnes resolutions du type " j'arrête... "


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben j'ai rien dit j'essaye de faire de même


d'apprendre à draguer?


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> d'apprendre à draguer?




 eh oui    

mais bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> eh oui
> 
> mais bon



des cours privés, ça te branche?


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> des cours privés, ça te branche?


   cool, ça va mieux toi


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> des cours privés, ça te branche?




   c'est moi qui les donnes...


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

cesse de faire la sortie des ecoles, t'as plus l'age


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cesse de faire la sortie des ecoles, t'as plus l'age




 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cesse de faire la sortie des ecoles, t'as plus l'age


 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> des cours privés, ça te branche?


 :rose: non non, je parlais à jerome


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :rose: non non, je parlais à jerome



Connais pas...


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas...



toi aussi, on est soulagé


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi, on est soulagé


 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:



tu en fais des têtes ce soir...    

ça va pas ???


----------



## Grug (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:


 tu as un truc dans l'½il ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as un truc dans l'½il ?



oui, une poutre :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, une poutre :rateau:


 boh, c'est rien ça, une paille


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boh, c'est rien ça, une paille


----------



## Franswa (30 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'habite au bord de la mer et je peux offrir une ouverture sur une autre culture


 t'es au bord de quel mer ?


----------

